# állott hús



## Encolpius

Sziasztok, az értelmező szótár szerint állott nemcsak folyadék, de bármilyen eledel is lehet. Én furcsának találtam az "állott hús" szókapcsolatot. Használjátok? ismeritek? Köszi?


----------



## Zsanna

Elsőre nem hőköltem vissza tőle (az értelmező szótáramban említett "állott fonal"-tól már igen), de nekem a _szag_ szóval együtt természetesebben hangzik.


----------



## Encolpius

Egytértek, az állott szagú hús szókapcsolattal nekem sincs semmi bajom.


----------



## Zsanna

Az _állott_ mint a_ friss_ ellentéte is rendben van bizonyos esetekben (főleg ételre, italra értve).


----------



## arlett

Én szoktam mondani, de nem minden ételre... Az én nézőpontomból az "állott" szó inkább csak a nagy nedvességtartalmú, "leves" ételekre, s főleg a készételekre vonatkozik, kicsit olyan, mint az "erjedt." Pékárura vagy egyéb szárazanyagra semmiképp sem mondanám.
Számomra: 
Állott hús 
Állott gyümölcssaláta 
Állott kifli 
Állott rizs


----------



## Encolpius

Köszönöm, arlett, érdekes saját tapasztalaton alapuló válasz.


----------



## francisgranada

Ezt találtam az interneten: "....Ha a hús áll egy ideig, jellegzetesen savanykás szaga lesz, vagy bűzleni kezd. Másodszor a színe alapján. A nem friss, _állott hús_ szürkés árnyalatú..."  Ebben a kontextusban teljesen helyénvalónak találom.

De találtam ilyet is: " .... tekintve, hogy a kissé _állott kenyér_ sokkal jobban magába szívja a tojást ...".  Végül is miért ne? Ha _állt _egy ideig, tehát már nem friss, de még nem tök száraz vagy penészes, akkor miért ne lehetne _állott _egy kenyér is?

(Spontán én is leginkább folyadékkal kapcsolatban használom, beleértve az_ állott vizet_. De az a benyomásom, hogy ez  nem kizárólagos kritérium. Szerintem pl. az _állott sajt_ is természetesen hangzik).


----------



## Encolpius

francisgranada said:


> (Spontán én is leginkább folyadékkal kapcsolatban *használom*, beleértve az_ állott vizet_. De az a benyomásom, hogy ez  nem kizárólagos kritérium. Szerintem pl. az _állott sajt_ is természetesen hangzik).



Ez az, amit hallani akartam.


----------



## franknagy

A húsra inkább a _büdös, romlott_ jelzőket használom.


----------

